# Michel Jordi 1991 Watch Identification



## davids355 (Dec 15, 2007)

Im new to the forum, so Id like to say hi to everyone.

My first post is about my Michel Jordi watch.

I recently bought it from ebay, its a really nice watch, but I am just trying to find out what its made from - its gold in color (the bezel of the watch and the buckle), I am guessing it probably isnt gold because it wasnt very dear.

However, it does have some sort of hallmark on it - it might just be a private one of the watchmaker, Im not sure, just wondering if anyone has any info on Swiss Hallmarks or on Michel Jordi watches???

thanks in advance

Dave


----------



## tranber70 (Mar 24, 2007)

Dave,

I think few pics would help us.

Bertrand


----------



## rhaythorne (Jan 12, 2004)

Welcome to the forum. A quick search on the Internet suggests that Michel Jordi produced watches aimed primarily at arty/fashion concsious buyers rather than traditionalists. Nothing wrong with that, they're certainly very distinctive! It seems that the company went into receivership a few years ago and auctioned off their remaining stock before the brand was picked up by Bohlin who I think still sell watches under the Michel Jordi name.

A few pics would definitely help as previously mentioned


----------



## davids355 (Dec 15, 2007)

tranber70 said:


> Dave,
> 
> I think few pics would help us.
> 
> Bertrand


Heer you go, cant get picture of the hallmark because its too small, but from what i can read its somethying like:

plaque 606 M and then some sort of symbol in a rectangle with an arched roof so to speak. (but its very small and hard to make out even with a magnifying glass)

Ps sorry about the large images


----------



## tertius (Jan 30, 2007)

Well one thing I can tell you about that watch is that every non-Swiss* employee** of UBS was given one as a Christmas present following the SBC/UBS merger in 1999.

There were large numbers available shortly thereafter.

*The Swiss employees got a small gold bar, yes a real one.

** I was an outsourcer there at the time, and didn't get one ...


----------



## davids355 (Dec 15, 2007)

Ah thanks Tertius, that is what I was told when I bought the watch, but not in so much detail - lucky for the people who got the gold bars!

I would still like to knwo what the watch is made of, any ideas?

For reference I have managed to get a half decent picture of the hallmark as well, see here:

Picture of hallmark


----------



## pugster (Nov 22, 2004)

plaque 606 M =plate 606 microns ?


----------



## davids355 (Dec 15, 2007)

pugster said:


> plaque 606 M =plate 606 microns ?


Hmm yes it could be, except i think the number looks possibly more like 010 ore maybe 610 but obviously same principle.

If its plated then i would assume its with gold - and judging that there is no wear on the metal, maybe 9 caret?


----------



## pugster (Nov 22, 2004)

plaque =plate in french, the other number will just denote the thickness of the gold.


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

most plating i've seen on watch cases has been 10 20 or 40 microns so i'd guess this would be 10.


----------



## davids355 (Dec 15, 2007)

Thanks alot for your help guys! I have a fair idea what the watch is all about now - which is nice. Hopefully next time I come on here will be when Ive saved enough to buy a new watch and Il ask your advice, but for the moment this one will do as I really like the design.

Dave


----------

